# Bachmann EZ Command wall plug help



## sbeck80 (May 14, 2012)

So my wall plug for my EZ Command is dead. It's not the controller itself as I have a 2nd Bachmann power pack that I swapped the wall plug with. I'd like to get a replacement wall plug for it so I can use both units. Does anyone know if I can just get a universal AC adapter as long as there's a 16v setting for this thing? Like a laptop adapter? Something like this?

http://www.amazon.com/Universal-Ada...qid=1352904960&sr=8-1&keywords=16v+ac+adapter


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Can't see why not, it's just a DC supply. I'm sure Sean will be along to verify that.


----------

